# Sub needed in mi, wixom , novi



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lookng for sub to plow at our wixom and novi locations $50-$75 an hour.*


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

*Still looking for Sub in Wixom and Novi areas *


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

What are the locations? My route is in the wixom/ commerce area and a little more thin than I'd like.


----------

